# Travel shots



## shents (Dec 16, 2012)

I thought I would start this thread for people to post pics of place's all over the world from the beautiful to the bizarre,


----------



## shents (Dec 16, 2012)

I took This photo on some rocks in Thailand Yanui beach where the tsunami hit  

I took this with  my iphone through the instagram app, it's slightly off centre because of some paint splattered on rocks, My camera had packed up this trip!, Thank the lord for camera phone's


----------



## shents (Dec 16, 2012)

This was taken in Agra India in one of the temple's corridor's surrounding the TAJ MAHAL, I liked the look of it, All my photo's have been taken with an ordinary compact, This is an example as why I have joined this site to learn, and to get involved with the dslr community!! So many amazing places I have been and great shots missed that is about to change!


----------



## rlemert (Dec 16, 2012)

shents said:


> This shot I found on Instagram I'm not sure who took the photo, But what a truly amazing shot!



  You will soon find that this site frowns on people posting pictures to which they do NOT own the copyright. You may post a link to this picture, but you cannot post the picture itself.


----------



## shents (Dec 16, 2012)

rlemert said:
			
		

> You will soon find that this site frowns on people posting pictures to which they do NOT own the copyright. You may post a link to this picture, but you cannot post the picture itself.



Thanks will do  am  on my iPhone at the moment will do so tomorrow, I did write that it wasn't taken by me I tried to look for the photographers name But was unsuccessful, also I just noticed  you must have reported it with out giving me the chance to post a link?!


----------



## KmH (Dec 16, 2012)

Tomorrow will be fine.


----------



## shents (Dec 17, 2012)

KmH said:


> Tomorrow will be fine. You need to click on *Go Advanced* and scroll down and click on > *Manage Attachments*. When that dialog box opens hover your cursor over the upper right corner of the photos(s) on the bottom row, and click on the *X* that appears to delete.
> 
> TPF is a US based forum.
> 
> ...



Thanks 

Back to the topic in hand, Who has some, shot's of asia?


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2012)

570_ManavgatMündungStrand von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

Outside a café on a Turkish beach

(Shents, you realise I moved your "Let's share your pics..."-thread to the Photo Themes? This is the place for such threads to be, where we simply share photos that are about a certain theme, ok?)


----------



## shents (Dec 17, 2012)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tpf_lafoto/4864360222/
> 570_ManavgatMündungStrand von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr
> 
> Outside a café on a Turkish beach
> ...



Aw that's really kind of you I'm new to the site and have been making a few mistakes and struggling navigating the forum, thank you


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2012)

Ah, shents, you might actually recognise where on my travels I took this photo (not that it is any interesting as to "story telling" or "visual appeal" or whatever, but I was travelling when I took it )


----------



## shents (Dec 17, 2012)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Ah, shents, you might actually recognise where on my travels I took this photo (not that it is any interesting as to "story telling" or "visual appeal" or whatever, but I was travelling when I took it )



Wow you been been here!! This statue is sir Francis drake  I see your a translator I'm just learning mandarin!! I'm learning 4 phrases a week  so I can take it  in it seems to be working, how any languages do you speak? I love learning diff languages I can speak a little Hebrew but ill never  use it, Kelly


----------



## shents (Dec 17, 2012)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tpf_lafoto/4864360222/
> 570_ManavgatMündungStrand von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr
> 
> Outside a café on a Turkish beach
> ...



Your picture almost looks like a painting on my iPhone great colours!


----------



## R3d (Dec 17, 2012)

New Zealand 2011




Mt. Cook Panorama by R3d Baron, on Flickr

Great Barrier Reef 2011




Sunset Over The Great Barrier Reef by R3d Baron, on Flickr

Istanbul 2012




Hagia Sophia Sunset Panorama by R3d Baron, on Flickr

Santorini, Greece 2012




Sail Cruise 1 by R3d Baron, on Flickr




London 2012




Big Ben Goodyear Blimp - WB Edit by R3d Baron, on Flickr



Mutawintji National Park, Australia 2012




Caravan by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## shents (Dec 18, 2012)

R3d said:
			
		

> New Zealand 2011
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sphillips5615/6052233334/
> Mt. Cook Panorama by R3d Baron, on Flickr
> ...



Wicked shots!


----------



## lizzys (Dec 18, 2012)

Top three are from a cruise I went on earlier this year - Grand Turk Island / St. John, USVI / St. Maarten (the famous Maho Beach that is quite directly behind an airport).
Bottom two are from the Grand Canyon, which I visited for the first time in September. And I got to see a rainbow over it... was quite awe-inspiring.


----------



## R3d (Dec 18, 2012)

shents said:


> Wicked shots!



Thank you!


----------



## bobnr32 (Dec 19, 2012)

A few from Venice.
1



4 by bob8952, on Flickr

2



c4 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



ab4 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 19, 2012)

Lovely light you had when you were there, Bob!
I know this is not "Visual Echo", but your photos from Venice made me think of my photos from Venice from when I was there, and this still is one of my favourites from that day (it's been up here elsewhere before, I know):




247_Venedig_LaGondola von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr

And further "echoing" your photo, as to people shots taken there, I've always like this one quite a bit:




249_Venedig_Gondoliere von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## steve310 (Dec 19, 2012)

Those shots of Venice are awesome, along with the rest of them. The whole reason I'm trying to learn as much as I can here is because of my travels. These shots are really an inspiration. 

I'll post my favorite. Probably a number of things technically incorrect about it but it's more about the trip I took and where I was when I got the shot.  







Florence at sunset.


----------



## shents (Dec 19, 2012)

lizzys said:


> View attachment 29036View attachment 29039View attachment 29040
> View attachment 29037View attachment 29038
> 
> Top three are from a cruise I went on earlier this year - Grand Turk Island / St. John, USVI / St. Maarten (the famous Maho Beach that is quite directly behind an airport).
> Bottom two are from the Grand Canyon, which I visited for the first time in September. And I got to see a rainbow over it... was quite awe-inspiring.






I love that shot with the plane's over the beach wicked!


----------



## R-NAGE Photography (Dec 19, 2012)

Aruba......




RJJ_3680ccCR by RJesnen Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 19, 2012)

Swamp tour. New Orleans, Louisiana. U.S.A.


----------



## shents (Dec 19, 2012)

LaFoto said:


> Lovely light you had when you were there, Bob!
> I know this is not "Visual Echo", but your photos from Venice made me think of my photos from Venice from when I was there, and this still is one of my favourites from that day (it's been up here elsewhere before, I know):
> 
> 
> ...




Hey I Love the gondala shot, When I go to china could you advise me on anything to take I will have a cam and a zoom lense, filters I have no idea whats what I cant wait to learn .. kelly


----------



## bobnr32 (Dec 19, 2012)

A few more..
4



c2 by bob8952, on Flickr

5



z1_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr

6



z5 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 20, 2012)

Ah no, these two were in a different hotel - and now that I think back, I realise that theirs was on Canale Grande, not on Rialto Bridge... hoping I get things right in my memory:




262_Venedig_HotelMarconi von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## shents (Dec 21, 2012)

R3d said:


> New Zealand 2011
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love all these my lil entries are taken from a piddly sony cyber shot suuuuch an amateur .. I get my nikon d5100 chrimbo!.. I hope I can get some wonderful shots like you have captured!


----------



## shents (Dec 21, 2012)

Right I have posted these on a diff thread but they actually could be here ALSO, they are poor quality shots of some places I have been please bare in mind they are NOT taken on a flashy cam a measly sony cyber shot! But I like them, Im not proclaiming to be anything just other then a complete amateur on a crappy camera I love anything art

Roll on christmas I get my nikon d5100!!!! 

Here goes 

Amsterdam 

View attachment 29332

India Agra, temple

View attachment 29333View attachment 29334


These were taken in Marrakech Morocco 

View attachment 29335


----------



## shents (Dec 21, 2012)

These are beautiful thanks


----------



## shents (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## bobnr32 (Dec 22, 2012)

Slovenia
1



v2 (553b) by bob8952, on Flickr

2



c11 by bob8952, on Flickr

3



d11 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## R3d (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks!  And I'm an amateur too!  Just takes some practice, luck, and constant shooting to get better.


----------



## bobnr32 (Dec 26, 2012)

Bulgarian folk festival:



2012 12 25_9546_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## shents (Dec 26, 2012)

bobnr32 said:


> Bulgarian folk festival:
> 
> 2012 12 25_9546_edited-1 by bob8952, on Flickr



Great shot, Hope you had a good christmas


----------



## Mully (Dec 26, 2012)

Stratford UK


----------



## JustinL (Dec 26, 2012)

Horseshoe bend Page, AZ



horseshoe bend by CanonJustin, on Flickr

St Louis Arch 



Gateway Arch by CanonJustin, on Flickr

Route 66 Sunset New mexico



fordhotel by CanonJustin, on Flickr


----------

